# Dyno Deuce Matte Black



## blue6218

Hi There Bike Aficionados, I am looking at picking up a bike for the Detroit Slow Roll.  The bike I am looking at is a Dyno Deuce in matte black finish.  It has a D on the rear of the top tube and the headbadge says Dyno and above Dyno it days Santa Ana Calif.  Can anyone shed some light on the approximate year the bike eas built and where it was built.  And the company who built it and approximate value...Thanks John


----------



## spoker

if its matte black with a 26 by125 rear tire its from the first run,1999 or 2000,if its shiny black with a 24 by 3inch rear wheel its the 2nd run,they only made these for a year or 2,price is $100.00 to $300.00 depending where your at,quality built bike,but the duece could use a multi-speed rear hub like my 4 speed moto-glide,like em iv got several including the low production mooneyes


----------



## tripple3

*Dyno Deuce*

I owned 1 I picked up on CL for $100 Its a super cool bike I rode for awhile until someone else wanted it for $150 
Made in 99 or 2000 in Santa Ana then imported from China but I think the "Matte" black is 1st year. The later 1s had a 24" X 3" rear wheel/tire.  Dyno was mfgr.; merged with GT at some point then changed name to Kustom Kruisers when imported from China. Just what I have "Heard" over the years; not from documentation....




blue6218 said:


> Hi There Bike Aficionados, I am looking at picking up a bike for the Detroit Slow Roll.  The bike I am looking at is a Dyno Deuce in matte black finish.  It has a D on the rear of the top tube and the headbadge says Dyno and above Dyno it days Santa Ana Calif.  Can anyone shed some light on the approximate year the bike eas built and where it was built.  And the company who built it and approximate value...Thanks John


----------



## rustjunkie

http://dynobicycles.info/dyno-deuce/


----------



## blue6218

Thanks for taking the time to respond.  One last question, can I tell by the serial number what exact year the bike would be?


----------

